# Fishing Rough Surf



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking to do some surf fishing tomorrow around sunrise. If the surf is rough, which it has been a lot lately, what are the best techniques? I am dying to catch my first Pompano! Thanks!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

a 5 oz. pyramid or a 3 oz. spider weight(sputnick,surf sinker) and a pomp rig is what i use when its rough. holds great. i have caught alot on hand tied pomp rigs too. the biggest pomp i caught was when the surf was so rough a 4 oz. pyramid was rolling around every where.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

oh yeah and small circle hooks help alot. especially when the surf is so rough it is causing your rod to bounce alot because then you won't be guessing whats a bite, you"ll just know. good luck and tight lines. let us know how you do man.


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok thanks I will try all that stuff out! Hopefully i'll catch some dinner.


----------

